# My cute girl



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

I don't even have my Holly girl yet and she has already melted my heart. Only problem is she has perfected the 'it wasn't me mummy' look 

I promised my husband she would be well behaved and well trained, I have 2 problems with this 1) the killer look  2) every time I am on the phone to the breeder Holly is always in trouble for various puppy antics - think I'm in trouble


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

OMG she's adorable! I love her! No wonder she's melted your heart 

Harri x


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

She's lovely !


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol what kinda troble is it she is getting into.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

she is gorgeous


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Holly looks adorable and is very similar to our Beau who has also perfected the "it wasn't me" look


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

She really is pretty, can't wait to meet her xx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

She is a little cutie,bet you cant wait to bring her home


----------



## Hardy (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes your girl is beautiful but you will also be surprised to see my girls's pics.I will up load soon.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Liz, she is just adorable! She'll soon melt your hubbies heart and have him wrapped around her little paws


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I like Holly alot .. real cutie .. 

When is she home??? Is it about 3 weeks now .....


----------

